# Realistic Electric Flickering Pillar Candles



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I went on a quest to find the manufacturer of the most realistic pillar candles I've ever seen. I found them only to be disappointed that they don't make them anymore. UGH! So, I thought I'd see what else is out there...

_To help clarify my insanity, I tend to go wayyy too far on realistic details. Many of the cheapie (and easier) LED candles still look very good and will do nicely. This tutorial is for a much more expensive alternative and is probably *overkill*. _

For those that like a video tutorial and to see these candles in action, check out the video:

[video=youtube;-sDvepEJyvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sDvepEJyvQ[/video]
















_After collecting all the different brands for realistic flickering circuits and candles I could find and seeing which ones had the most realistic candle light and flicker... I chose these. The electric candles in the picture are originally from a set of Enchanted Lantern 4-pack made by Enchanted Lighting Co (Enjoy Lighting). Though the company no longer offers the incandescent version of their pillar candles they still use the same circuit in their Lantern sets. So, I bought a set, removed the circuits and put them in my own pillar candles. This is the result._



























_I'm going to show how I removed the circuits and put them in two kinds of pillar candles. I prefer to use real pillar candles that you burn down because they have thicker walls and help to shade the candle light better. But, if you are in a hurry, I show how to pull the guts out of an existing LED pillar candle and replace it with the lantern circuit. You can see one of those candles with the guts already taken out in the picture._

_*Materials:* _

_Set of Enchanted Lighting Lantern 4-pack Found here: Lamplust - FLAMELESS CANDLES - Candle Lanterns - Plug-In Weather Resistant string Lantern _

_Or here: Outdoor Candle Lantern - Hanging Candle Lanterns - Decorative Candle Lanterns - Enjoy Lighting _

_4 real pillar candles (assorted sizes are better but keep the width the same - about 3")_
_Optional: Hobby Lobby LED pillar candles (or an LED candle that you can easily remove the bulb cover) _
_Rasp or SureForm Shaver (if using LED pillars)_
_Scrap foam_
_Popsicle sticks (if using real pillar candles)_

_*Tools:* _

_Knife to cut foam_
_Glue gun_

_Real pillar candles:_
_1 1/2 spade drill bit_
_1/2" drill bit_
_Heat gun_
























_*If you decided to use an existing LED pillar candle:*_


_Carefully remove the cover of the bulb assembly. Turn the candle upside down and carefully remove the layer of wax that holds the plastic bottom battery compartment in place. Pry it out of the candle and the bulb assembly will also come out._

_Trace the outline of the bottom assembly onto foam and cut out._

_Using a rasp or SureForm Shaver, shave down the foam until it fits neatly back into the candle body._

























_Picture 1: Cut the zip ties that hold the lantern circuit to the frame. Remove the screw that holds the bottom of the circuit to the frame. Twist off the bulb cover._

_Picture 2: (For LED candles) use the lantern circuit to trace out the inside hole in the foam you will need to cut out. Then snug in the circuit._

_Picture 3: (for LED candles) Slide the circuit up through the bottom of the candle until the circuit is snug against the top ceiling of the candle. Cut a notch out of the bottom rim of the candle for the cord and hot glue in place._
















_







_

_Here's how your new candle looks next to a real one._


























_*For real pillar candles:* _

_First, find a non-drafty room and burn the candles down until the wick is very deep. At least 1 1/4" or as deep as you want. _

_Picture 1: Using the 1 1/2" spade bit, slowly drill out the bottom until you have about an inch of wax left from the top well of the candle._

_Picture 2: To better gauge how much further you have to go, use a 1/2 drill bit and drill out the wick. Now, go back to using the 1 1/2" spade bit and continue to drill until you have about a 3/8" - 1/4" ceiling of the well of the candle. Be careful here. If you drill all the way through, you will have to start over with a new candle._

_Picture 3: If desired, you can add drips to the candle. Get your heat gun out at low setting and slowly melt the top edges of the candle so they drip down. Do this while the circuit is out of the candle._

_Picture 4: The lantern circuit mostly fits into the hole you drilled but is a little wiggly. I used popsicle sticks broken in half to help snug the circuit in. Hold in place with chunks of scrap foam. Cut out a notch for the cord and hot glue in place._



























_Here are all four lantern circuits in their candles. The two taller ones are the former LEDs and the two shorter ones were former real pillars. See how using real pillar candles helps shade the light a little better? The thinner walls of the former LED candles make the electric candle a little on the bright side. _

_The lantern 4-pack kit comes in two options. Hub assembly or string assembly. The hub has the four circuits branching out from the DC adapter. The string just strings them along in a chain. If you were going to group them together like what I have here, purchase the hub assembly. If you were going to string the candles along in your haunt, go for the string assembly. _

_Both kits have very long wires in between the circuits and the DC adapter. If they are too long for you, you can simply cut, shorten and splice the wires back together._

_They advertise that the incandescent bulbs last 5,000 hours. You can buy replacement bulbs at about $5 each. I liked these so much that I have them permanently in my living room on a wall timer to come on in the evenings. Those bulbs should last me about 3 years. So, I went ahead and bought some replacement bulbs for the future._

























_*Other Brands:*_

_Starting at the left: SafeFlame LED, Hobby Lobby LED, Rosco (LED?), City Theatrical- incandescent, real candle, hacked lantern circuit - incandescent, Enjoy Lighting LED (low setting), Wal-Mart LED._


_I was curious how all the different versions of flickering pillar candles looked compared to each other. Then, I picked the one I thought looked closest to a real candle (hacked lantern circuit)._

_Here's my thoughts on the other ones:_

_SafeFlame LED: $35 I was intrigued with this. It uses a blue LED that shines through the bottom of a yellow LED. The flickering is great but the shadows it leaves inside a pillar candle was purplish. This would be better in an application where the tip shows. _

_Hobby Lobby LED:$6 This was surprisingly pretty good for an LED. It uses two yellow LEDs that have a good flicker pattern. But, again, the strange yellow/orange color of yellow LEDs just doesn't carry the right light color. But, it's a great candle to hack. Easy to remove the guts and put in what you want. I used this candle body to put in many of the different circuits you see in this picture: SafeFlame, Rosco, City Theatrical and my hacked lantern circuit._

_Rosco (LED?): $40 This befuddles me. They say it is LED but I swear it uses incandescent grain bulbs. Also, there are two bulbs and one exposed wire. I think a third bulb was forgotten during manufacturing. At least, I hope so. The rapid flickering between the two bulbs was too fast. It looked like a strobe light._

_City Theatrical - incandescent: $40. This is one impressive circuit! It uses three incandescent grain bulbs that is encased in silicone and clear beads. The flickering is great but it's too fast. Not as fast as the Rosco but it didn't look right inside a pillar candle where you wouldn't expect as much flickering. This is more like it would be in the wind or an exposed taper candle. This light would be outstanding in those types of candles (tapered) but not in a pillar. _

_Enjoy Lighting LED (low setting): $17 Not bad, excellent flicker pattern but darn....very orangy/yellow color. _

_Wal-Mart LED: $6 Has a nice subtle flicker but too orangy._




_Thanks for checking out my tutorial and *YES*, I'm a little crazy......_


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

You've done it again. Thanks for sharing your extensive research with the rest of us. I think the LEDs are a bummer at Christmas as well. They look very sterile. 

PS, you were making me nervous holding the candle while drilling...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Terra, THANK YOU!!!!  another GREAT tutorial.. you made it very easy to follow...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok Terra...next I would like you to compare and contrast various mediums for headstones including granite, marble, wood, foam, etc....  Great work from our professional tester!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Terra! Excellent Job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job Terra !


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks so much everyone. This was a bit of a personal quest of mine. I was just so disappointed when, after a year of off and on trying to find the maker of those great candles, they didn't make them anymore. TERRA WILL NOT BE DENIED!!! 





operatingnurse said:


> You've done it again. Thanks for sharing your extensive research with the rest of us. I think the LEDs are a bummer at Christmas as well. They look very sterile.
> 
> PS, you were making me nervous holding the candle while drilling...


Ditto on the weirdness of LED candlelight. It just doesn't work for me at all. That drill taking off scared me a bit too. Those spade bits are ferocious!



JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Ok Terra...next I would like you to compare and contrast various mediums for headstones including granite, marble, wood, foam, etc....  Great work from our professional tester!


Heh, heh. Yeah, I had been grabbing a candle here and there and just thought what the heck, let's get more! I used to be a food R & D Director so this was like old times. Had fun. 

If anyone has suggestions on wanting me to test out competing Halloween items, speak up. I just may do it  

Would you believe after I posted this I discovered that a new product was released two weeks ago that looks like it could be the king of realistic flames. Called Candella and it is based off the new candle flame design by Disney. No pricing yet but it looks promising but pricey!! We'll see.

Here's a vid:

YouTube - Candella Featured on KTNV Las Vegas Channel 13


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

BTW, the inside of your house is as impressive as the outside. The candles are a nice accent to your decor.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

WoW! Those candles look amazing and the comparisons are really going help a lot of us out for next year!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great job Terra, just to echo operatingnurse comment ...there is a thing called a vise. That way you won't add your hand to your list of props!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bfjou812 said:


> Great job Terra, just to echo operatingnurse comment ...there is a thing called a vise. That way you won't add your hand to your list of props!!


 
I know, I know....hubby keeps telling me, LOL! Alright already, I'll get one!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW!!, your attention to detail is amazing as always.


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Another great project Terra ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Excellent as always Terra!

Now if someone could come up with a version that's a tapered candle.

I love the LED tapers that Spirit came out with, but you have to buy their candelabra to get them. But they have a nice aged look, etc. and unfortunately they aren't rechargeable.

The only other issue I have is that wax candles don't store all that well (at least they haven't for me here in sunny So. Cal) so it would be great to have a mould to make the candle part out of acrylic or something more durable.

Maybe this year is the year that I learn about latex moulding...hmmm...projects, projects, projects...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's true, LOL! I guess that would be a problem in Florida.

If you are looking for a great fake light for a taper, you may want to check out the City Theatrical circuit. Brace yourself though...$40 a circuit. I thought it would be perfect for that application. It runs a little hot and I noticed that it softened the pillar candle I had a little bit. So, a resin or molded candle would be perfect. The Rosco _(similar to the City Theatrical)_ puts their circuit in a small PVC pipe and looked really good. Too white for me, but a quick color change with a spray can and you are good to go


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Terra,

So apparently they announced that the candles used at disneyland in the haunted mansion have had their rights sold to a company called Candella to make awesome fake flame candles...

Haunted Mansion candles go to market - Around Disney : The Orange County Register

I'd be interested to see how they test against yours....


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Me too! If you look upthread I posted a video of those Candella candles. They look _really good_. They say they should be available for purchase around April and so I'm going to get one. I hope they aren't too expensive but they look like they could be. Grrr...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's another article about the Candella candles: Kinda Like A Candle In The Wind – The Review Crew They are saying about $30-$70 a candle. It uses a fiberglass paper flame. Looks cool...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great video, Terra!
You're becoming kind of a cross between Ralph Nader and Martha Stewart for the haunting world! 

OK--those Candella candles look really cool, but I think we prop builders can come up with a cheaper version of of that same effect before the candle even hits the market!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Dave you are just the right person for that  

From what I can gather: they use a magnified LED, fiberglass paper, and a Chaos engine. The chaos engine is a motor that flicks the paper. Here's a close-up of the mechanism:










I'm also thinking there might be a blue LED in there too _(see the blue reflection?)_ The key to me is finding a _*NOT YELLOW*_! LED. Is there such an LED as a yellow-white or a warm white? I've seen warm white LEDS in a Christmas strings but not separate ones (_I guess we could hack a set and pull it out?)._

Also, I'm guessing that the fiberglass paper is balanced on a wire. I think I see one there at the bottom. Heck, I would think we wouldn't need a Chaos engine _(whatever the heck that is),_ just the wind currents in a room should keep it moving.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Terra said:


> Heck, I would think we wouldn't need a Chaos engine _(whatever the heck that is),_ just the wind currents in a room should keep it moving.


Or maybe even a small computer fan? Sort of take the "fake fire" technique of silver fabric with orange lighting to give the fire effect, but on a much smaller scale.

I think I'm going to try mould making this weekend (both taper and pillar candles) and maybe together we can come up with something!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Here's a video of it:
*check out mark 1:01 where she passes her finger over the flame. 1:03/04 is very good.
YouTube - Candella Featured on KTNV Las Vegas Channel 13


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

THe light is actually UV light! Here is the Disney patent :
Patent US7261455


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

billman said:


> THe light is actually UV light! Here is the Disney patent :
> Patent US7261455


 
That was fascinating to read_ (albeit, a difficult read - head hurts now)._ 

So, that blue reflection could be from a UV LED. That blue does have a UV color to it. Also, they have the option of just letting outside air currents move that paper flame around or they could control the movement using magnets that grab and release the gimbaled light element. That is a cool approach!

I also read that they use a dichroic lens to change the color of the LED. That could be how they got rid of the fake yellow LED color. They probably used a white LED and had it go through a colored lens. 

Overall, this looks like a very complicated but brilliant design. When they come out with one, I will certainly get one and make a video of it's guts!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Yeah Terra, I can't wait to see the internals. I noticed in the video the guy avoided the question of "how much would it cost?". I'm sure it's going to be pretty expensive.

Here's the international patent:
Patent WO/2006/020839

I read in the patent that the flame portion includes a ultraviolet material. In this video, it really looks like purple(uv) rather than blue:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, those are purple (UV). I wonder why they have to do that?


----------



## AuraofForeboding (Oct 4, 2009)

Terra, thank you for the indepth look. I didn't know anyone was as obsessed with fake candles as I am! I have a new quest for you, to find the most realistic cheap, LED votive candle. I like to take them apart and redo them, but I still need the flicker chip. But it's impossible online to know which ones are going to look realistic. Have you done any experimenting with the smaller cheap votives?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, thanks so much  Yeah, I got carried away but I was _*really*_ irritated with all the 'fakey' looking candles out there. heh.

As far as votive candles go, the lanterns that I hacked have a very realistic votive inside the lantern (but not LED). You could just do away with the lantern part. Here's a picture of it but be aware the glass cover had been replaced with a plastic one. I would think you could just buy similiar sized glass covers.










Anybody else come accross realistic votive/tea lights?

While I'm here, I'll update the thread a bit. I had loads of leftover candles from testing so I though I'd put them all over the house - all *year*. I hacked in wiring so I can run them off of electricity and they are all plugged into wall timers. Now I have a bit of the Haunted Mansion all over and I LOVE IT!










This is the City Theatrical circuit and becuase the light itself is so real-looking I have the pillar candle on a lower shelf in the office so you can see the 'flame' peeking out.













_More shots of the candles in the house. These were the cheap Hobby Lobby ones._












_Here's some of the Enjoy Lighting LED candles._














_Another set of the realistic pillar candles I made._


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Great tutorial. I love the results!


----------



## TarikN80 (Mar 7, 2011)

*7:45 Lantern Candle*

Hi Terra
On your video, at 7:45, you said this candle is from the lantern... Can you tell me what is the lantern name and where I can get it from, just any info you have on that particular piece...
Thank you
Tarik


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

TarikN80 said:


> Hi Terra
> On your video, at 7:45, you said this candle is from the lantern... Can you tell me what is the lantern name and where I can get it from, just any info you have on that particular piece...
> Thank you
> Tarik


So sorry I didn't see your question earlier. This is where I got it: http://www.lamplust.com/plugin-weat...ml?cPath=3_42&osCsid=db5fe84e94f66238bbede290

It was made by Enjoy Lighting but it seems they no longer make it. The link above still must have some left. 





*Update:* I've been running these candles in my house on a timer. So, every evening they come on at about 5pm and stay on until 11pm _(total of 8 candles)._ So far, only two of the candles have burnt out bulbs _(three in each candle)_ in them and I've left them. They add to the randomness of the flickering. I'll replace the bulb unit after all three bulbs go out. So, that tells me that they will last a long time.


.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Those were cool. It's awesome you did a comparison. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Terra said:


> _Rosco (LED?): $40 This befuddles me. They say it is LED but I swear it uses incandescent grain bulbs. Also, there are two bulbs and one exposed wire. I think a third bulb was forgotten during manufacturing. At least, I hope so. The rapid flickering between the two bulbs was too fast. It looked like a strobe light._
> 
> _City Theatrical - incandescent: $40. This is one impressive circuit! It uses three incandescent grain bulbs that is encased in silicone and clear beads. The flickering is great but it's too fast. Not as fast as the Rosco but it didn't look right inside a pillar candle where you wouldn't expect as much flickering. This is more like it would be in the wind or an exposed taper candle. This light would be outstanding in those types of candles (tapered) but not in a pillar. _


That Rosco befu...._something else_ me. I bought the Rosco flicker tip because I swore is was what they used on the haunted mansion holiday overlay (the exterior candles on the railing). I bought it and when I jumped in the car immediately tested it out with a 9v battery. Talk about getting screwed. The LEDs had a spinning motion and intermittently it would constantly blink until I twisted the tip.

The circuit I'm trying to build is the CT one and yes it looks awesome if the tip is exposed to plain sight. The upwards, drafty flicker animation is cool and I want to use 1 tip on each of the candles in my photo album. It wasn't designed to hide.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Lord Homicide said:


> That Rosco befu...._something else_ me. I bought the Rosco flicker tip because I swore is was what they used on the haunted mansion holiday overlay (the exterior candles on the railing). I bought it and when I jumped in the car immediately tested it out with a 9v battery. Talk about getting screwed. The LEDs had a spinning motion and intermittently it would constantly blink until I twisted the tip.
> 
> The circuit I'm trying to build is the CT one and yes it looks awesome if the tip is exposed to plain sight. The upwards, drafty flicker animation is cool and I want to use 1 tip on each of the candles in my photo album. It wasn't designed to hide.



Sounds fascinating. Please post pictures of it when you are done. Would love to see it. By the way my CT candle is still on the timer and still going strong


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

great job terra once again you rais the bar for all of us to follow you but at least you show us the way to go with these great tutorials nice decor in your house as well


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

azazel said:


> great job terra once again you rais the bar for all of us to follow you but at least you show us the way to go with these great tutorials nice decor in your house as well


Raise the bar? That's an understatement in my book . Terra's work is unreal to me. I might be a simpleton but I doubt it


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Terra....mark another project to add to the list!

PB


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> Raise the bar? That's an understatement in my book . Terra's work is unreal to me. I might be a simpleton but I doubt it


i think terras work is amazing to raising the bar means i is hard to compete with her stuff cause she is the queen of foam an now it looks like candels also great work terra an keep the tuts coming so we can copy all your great stuff lol


----------



## guisauer (Jan 30, 2015)

Terra said:


> I hacked in wiring so I can run them off of electricity and they are all plugged into wall timers.


Terra, how do you transform these battery operated candles into plug-in candles?
Could you explain your process please?
thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks all - you are so sweet   



guisauer said:


> Terra, how do you transform these battery operated candles into plug-in candles?
> Could you explain your process please?
> thanks!


Generally you figure out what voltage and current (amps) the batteries were supplying to the device and then wire up a AC wall wart to match it. I have boxes of saved wall warts and it's not a big deal. But, if you don't - a trip to Radio Shack will supply you with one but be warned - they aren't the cheapest things. Once you have the right wall wart then you solder the wires up to the terminals (positive and negative) that are in the battery pack.

Gotchas: 

If there are several batteries in the device you have to figure out if they are wired up in parallel or in series. That will determine what voltage and current you need. Look at this article to help explain that: http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/serial_and_parallel_battery_configurations 

If you are stringing together three candles (as I did) you have to now triple the amount of current needed. Voltage stays the same. 

Remember - you always have to match the voltage needed. If you go under the required amount the unit may work weirdly or not at all. If you go too high - you could burn the unit out. Now with current - it AT LEAST has to match what is required. But you can go over that amount. The device will only take up as much of the current it needs. It will leave the rest.... Think of it as it only drinks as much water as it needs. The rest stays in the pitcher. 

Hope that helps.


----------

